
"Blueprint Cleanse" aims to clean up Silicon Valley? - JournalistHack
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/25/silicon-valley-its-time-to-clean-up/
======
jakewolf
Financially, they'll clean up. What Lacy probably really needs is better food,
less booze and more sleep. Same goes for anyone else wanting a "cleanse."

------
stevejohnson
Well, you can build a business on homeopathy too.

